# Nasal Packing, Procedure Code 30905



## sreil (Mar 11, 2010)

Procedure code 30905, posterior packing, if this is done bilaterally should  I add the modifier 50 or quantity of 2 or neither.  Adding modifier 50 is listed on the codes above if these are done bilaterally, but not on this code.

This is confusing for me.  Can someone help me?

Thank you,

Sue Reil CPC


----------

